# 1000 channels and a wad of flatheads



## Briank (Dec 15, 2010)

Heads up! Keep your finger on the MUTE button in case you don't like the audio. 

Here's a little "home" video that I like to call 1000 Channel Cats. But if you count them, there's only 999! LOL!

At about 2:20 is where the grave yard of wintering Flatheads start.

Figure us wintering cat guys need something to remind us we have 3+ more months of winter! 






MOD's...There is some advertising in this video. If it's not appropriate, just wack it.

Happy New Year All!


----------

